# Animal print jar?



## Stakie (Sep 9, 2013)

I am not big on making candles, so I am not sure where to get certain things the cheapest. Figured I would ask.

Looking for animal print candle jars. (Less than 2 USD a piece would be preferred.)

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2013)

Bump :grin:


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2013)

I would probably use stencils and glass paint to make my own animal print jars.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5f0VhnJySo[/ame]


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Hazel.

Hmm, never thought of stencils before!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2013)

You're welcome! I thought your post looked lonesome hanging around in the unanswered threads section so I decided to give it a boost.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

You're the best.<3


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks but it's not like it was hard to do. Just typed 4 letters and clicked "Post Quick Reply". :wink:


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, I know. But it's the initive, or thought.. or whatever. Just take the compliment! lol


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2013)

Okey dokey.


----------

